# probleme beim gestalten und speichern in free hand



## karina2 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, denn leider eilt es. es
steht ja mal wieder weihnachten vor der tür und hier sehe ich
meine einzige chance,dass ich noch weiterkomme.
ich wollte für meinen bruder einen fanschal (der von einer Firma
gestrickt wird) bestellen. 
Dafür sollte ich der Firma eine fertige Datei mit folgenden
Vorgaben zukommen lassen.
-------------------------
Schalseite: 772x84 Pixel UND maximal 5 Farben UND gespeichert als
Palettenbild (PNG oder GIF)
---------------------------
Nun habe ich mich hingesetzt und wirklich 3 abende (bis nächte)
durchgemacht und mir so einigermaßen freehand beigebracht, dass
ich solche "probleme" nicht immer in Publisher lösen
muss.
ich habe die seitengröße mit genau den maßzahlen gewählt, als
einheit pixel angegeben. tatsächlich habe ich nur 5 farben
benutzt. und zwar nicht die fünf farben "gelb, rot, blau,
weiß, scharz" sondern wirklich immer nur genau ein geld, ein
rot... mit immer der gleichen farbnummer und ohne farbverlauf,
schatten o.ä.
als die datei fertig war, habe ich sie in freehand wie angegeben,
als jpg und gif datei gespeichert.
also meiner meinung nach, habe ich alle vorgaben erfüllt. 

aber leider bekam ich soeben diese antwort:
---------------------
Guten Tag,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Email.

Die Vorlagen sind viel zu groß.
Das Kunststück besteht darin, die Motive mit maximal 5 Farben auf
einer Größe von 772x84 Pixeln sauber darzustellen. (nein, auch
kein Vielfaches von 772x84)

Anbei ein solcher Entwurf. Man müßte noch einzelne Pixel darin
korrigieren.
Speichern Sie nicht als Jpg, dann hat das Bild nämlich automatisch
wieder mehr als 5 Farben.

---------------------

so nun weiß ich leider nicht was ich alles falsch gemacht habe.
aber scheinbar doch relativ viel.

wo liegen meine fehler
Warum soll ich es jetzt doch nicht als jpg datei speichern war
ja eigentlich so gewünscht?
wie kann ich meine vorlage noch retten

es hat wirklich schon höllisch viel arbeit gekostet und ich habe
nur noch bis morgen zeit, die fertige vorlage abzuliefern, sonst
ist eine leiferung bis weihnachten nicht möglich.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, denn das geschenk ist mir
äußert wichtig.

vielen vielen dank.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2008)

HI,
auch wenns schon etwas zu spät ist.
Aber was ist den das für eine Firma die eine PNG bzw. Gif haben möchte?
Bei den Farben möchten Sie warscheinlich 5 Volltonfarben haben und nicht welche die in CMYK bzw. RGB angelegt sind.
Da du in Freehand die Paletten der PNG bzw. Gif-Datei nicht bearbeiten kannst ist es etwas ungünstig mit Freehand zu arbeiten.
Am besten ist es du erstellst die Grafik in freehand und kopierst dir dann das ganze in ein EBV-Programm wie Photoshop und bearbeitest dort nochmal die Palette so das du in dieser nur die Farben drinnen hast die du benötigst.
Was die Größe deienr Datei angehet so hat Freehand anscheinden ein problem mit Pixelangaben bei der Arbeitsfläche. Ich habe das Proble auch schon gehabt das Angaben in Pixel viel zu groß ausgefallen sind.

Gruß


----------

